# Beasts of War removed from youtube?



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I was over on youtube seeing what BoW might have for the day...and I dont know how many other people use youtube to see their videos, but they were removed today for multiple violations of youtube policy... dont know what they did but if anyone else has any info it would be cool to know.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Im going to guess that GW complained? Because they dont like the free advertising?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh... dam... looks like your right.

I usually check out half of their videos.
Not a huge fan of their tactica videos, but they have good unboxings.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I just watched a video on one of their other sites and they are saying they dont even know why it happened.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am not sure why they did it, but it pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Probably because Darrel is constantly blurting out stats and point costs all the time.

GW probably pulled out the Thunderhammer on them.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Probably because Darrel is constantly blurting out stats and point costs all the time.
> 
> GW probably pulled out the Thunderhammer on them.


This. I was wondering how long they would get by without GW really giving them hell about it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Warren is a fucking top bloke and works his nuts of to bring GW news (and others) to us. Seriously, GW don't know a good thing when they have it.

I see they've moved over to Justin TV though - plenty more video hosts out there so it's probably nothing major moving forward. The problem might be previous videos.

CUNTS I SAY.

CUNTS.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah i have just tried and all i could find was some Nid dancing skit.

GW is behind this, it smells too much like GW stentch to be anything else.

What the fuck is GW doing, it seems that they are defiantly and aggressively trying to kill off any promotion of their own product.

And once Citadel and Games Workshop goes bankrupt, they the management and shareholders will wonder where did all go wrong, they are a fecking clueless rabble, i feel they for too long have forgotten what the real world is all about, too long in the ivory tower.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't see why the hell they had to get rid of all of the BoW stuff.

I mean, they had a lot of Mantic videos that had nothing to do with GW.
I quite liked the Mantic videos, the unboxings were excellent.

Hopefully they can re-appear again on YouTube, even just for the Mantic stuff.


Not sure why the hell GW are wanting to kill off people who help to advertise their products... :dunno:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, I can defend their financial choices, but not this. I can't see ANY reason to do this, and it certainly won't help them in any way. I.... I just don't get it. IF this was GW, WTF is wrong with these people?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> CUNTS I SAY.
> 
> CUNTS.



So Jez has a new battle cry........


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Let's try not to point fingers until at least BoW themselves is informed about the reasons why this happened? 

And yes, I appreciate the likelihood of it being the usual suspect.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

someone should march into GW managerial meeting and shout "WTF, this is no way to run a company! that is all" and storm out

did GW ever try and sue the metro for writing about them without express permission?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I do love how something happens that could quite easily be BOW own fault or they broke a you tube rule but GW get the blame lol


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Huh. I didn't even know that their videos appeared on YouTube. I just go directly to their site.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Though it is funny that their channel gets pulled just as a certain foam company starts opening sponsoring the site during their videos. 

That is one of You Tube's restrictions unless you get prior written permission from them to do it - who know's eh?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

It is sad and pathetic if it was GW but we don't know and should hold off storming the gates until more news comes out.


Doc


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> CUNTS I SAY.
> 
> CUNTS.


haha, sigged for truth.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

GW with thier Carpet bombing approach to IP protection.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

turel2 said:


> GW with thier Carpet bombing approach to IP protection.


yeah damn you GW for trying to protect your business!!! you should just let everyone plunder your IP and be happy about it :no:


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yeah damn you GW for trying to protect your business!!! you should just let everyone plunder your IP and be happy about it :no:



QFT

I'm sick to death of all the fucking whining and moaning going on on heresy at the moment, it's getting as bad as whineseer FFS!

Yes, GW seem to have made some dubious business decisions recently but that's all they are. 

And as for the assumption BoW got pulled from YouTube coz GW complained, that's all a bit of a jump. For all we know they've infringed YouTube's t&c's rather the GW unleashing the legalhammer again.

Let's wait and see what BoW have to say on the matter before we all start raging shall we?

/rant


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

jams said:


> QFT
> 
> I'm sick to death of all the fucking whining and moaning going on on heresy at the moment, it's getting as bad as whineseer FFS!
> 
> ...


How dare you be a voice of reason in these turbulent times!! :angry:

J/K obviously. 

This might even be just a fudge up by youtube itself. It wouldn't be the first time something bad happened to a youtube account you know. Or maybe they are just hacked? Normally, if vids have had to be removed due to copyright infraction, it says so in a message (something along the lines of "this video is no longer available due to copyright violation". 

I don't think it's even possible to remove the entire channel because Darrel blurts out stats all the time. There are a whole series of different vids on there that aren't even about any of the GW products... and they are all gone as well. 

So put away the pitchforks.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

elmir said:


> So put away the pitchforks.


Can we just get Matt Ward first, as a sort of warning shot?


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

No. You may *politely* ask him not to write fluff anymore, though.


----------



## Exile13 (Mar 14, 2011)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Can we just get Matt Ward first, as a sort of warning shot?


I'd call that more of a preemptive strike...


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Can we just get Matt Ward first, as a sort of warning shot?


Yes, and we shall then mix his innocent blood with holy oils to anoint our pitchforks and fuel our torches. Only then will we be prepared to defeat the Bloodthirster Gam'swor'kshp.
:biggrin:


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I doubt he's that innocent.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yeah damn you GW for trying to protect your business!!! you should just let everyone plunder your IP and be happy about it :no:


Against what? Those evil nasty people trying to give them free advertising? Oh, how positively dreadful. :laugh:

Listen, I don't much care if it was chapter house, they fucking deserve a kick to the nuts, but if this was GW doing I would be severely disappointed in them.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

GW should be loving the free advertising.

But if they used stat lines, they deserve a ball kicking.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I gotta say I love the BoW vids the guys put up. However, IF this is GWs doing - i'm suprised its taken them this long. Stats and points costs are regularly thrown around during the videos, especially during codex reviews. Hopefully BoW will come back and still be able to do the GW stuff, just be a little more careful about quoting stuff GW doesn't want them to quote.


----------



## Ap0c (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry if I don't know who these guys are, but what kind of videos did they do to piss off GW?


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

Ap0c said:


> Sorry if I don't know who these guys are, but what kind of videos did they do to piss off GW?


beasts of war post wargame tactica, and unboxing videos for a bunch of different ranges.

they have a tendency to blurt out points costs, and make fun of GW skulls.

i think they got pulled for making fun of Blood Angels nipple armor too much, or finally made fun of superfluous skulls one too many times.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Ap0c said:


> Sorry if I don't know who these guys are, but what kind of videos did they do to piss off GW?



They also have a tendancy to do BIG features on GW stuff when it comes out - for example, they had a Blood Angels week, a Tyranid week, and a Grey Knight week, and they've recently been going through the new Tomb Kings book. 

Problem is, as great and informative (and sometimes pretty fucking funny, such as comparing the Sanguinor to Michael Jackson at the brit awards) as the vids are, they tend to give full points costs, full statlines and upgrade costs for units. If GW are behind them getting pulled, I would assume this would be the reason why - although Youtube is responsible for pulling ALL the BoW videos, as GW on their own couldn't get rid of the videos that deal with Mantic, Infinity etc.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I understand why GW might be behind this but jeez louise it is getting to a point of pure petulents on GW's part if they forced YouTube to pull the vids, i have said this that GW are becoming a joke, i always thought that any publicity was good publicity, GW could not pay enough for that kind of advertising and promotion.

But instead of saying we'll take any promotion (as long it is in good spirit) as long as it does not damage the reputation of GW we will let it slide. Although if it damages the image of GW we'll get it pulled.

This is a very short sighted and counter-productive.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

It occurs to me that the fact so many people point the finger at GW (and can even think of a reason it would've been), without anyone actually knowing what happened, suggests GW's done quite a bit of damage to it's reputation.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, GW were behind 9/11, WW1 and 2, as well as burning my toast this morning...wankers!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> It occurs to me that the fact so many people point the finger at GW (and can even think of a reason it would've been), without anyone actually knowing what happened, suggests GW's done quite a bit of damage to it's reputation.


GW have a pretty appauling record when it comes to interaction with the gaming community and especially with the internet 'fanbase'.
I don't get why they strike out as often as they do, I get the impression that they are very very insecure, they know that thier product and market dominance exist only for as long as they can keep up their image.

These kinds of videos are the lifeblood of the internet commentry on game products, bashing them really doesn't help, they need to be encouraged not stamped out. If this is a GW complaint then they really are loosing the plot - the last few weeks of GW's retarded actions are brewing a perfect storm, Jez pretty much summed it up with his statement.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

So really what GW should do now, is very openly request the BoW be reinstated. Regardless of whether YouTube complies and it happens or not.

That way, if GW was responsible, they throw people off and look good (Unless of course it comes out later they were responsible). 

And if they weren't then they're going to bat for a visible online supporter who just got whacked. Bonus points with the online community.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

I've watched many of their Blood Angels videos and they definitely included statlines and point costs that wouldn't fly on forums. Stuff that's objectionable but probably below the level of banning offenses include a habit of getting rules wrong, and making fun of certain models. Calling the Sanguinary Guard "gay" probably didn't help though. 

Beasts should clean up their content, although the problem is what was out there already. A warning from GW to follow the IP rules in the future wouldn't have changed the dozens/hundreds of videos that are already in existence.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If they were blurting out stats and points and taking the piss out of GW models its hardly surprising they got the boot, to be honest i never liked the un boxing idea, i dont want the surprise of the contents spoiled , thats my own little pleasure, anyway GW go to great lengths to make sure it is the first and last place people go for info about new models and codex and such, its not looking for independent thought or well balanced critique, it wants "look this is awesome and we are doing you a huge favour by only charging you more than what it cost when it was metal"


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone been able to find out what the actual cause was? Many of their videos didn't have GW in it and I am not sure you-tube would pull them all for only that reason. I don't see GW having that much influence over you tube. Unless they are actually a front for the illumenuti(sp)

Doc


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> If they were blurting out stats and points and taking the piss out of GW models its hardly surprising they got the boot, to be honest i never liked the un boxing idea, i dont want the surprise of the contents spoiled , thats my own little pleasure, anyway GW go to great lengths to make sure it is the first and last place people go for info about new models and codex and such, its not looking for independent thought or well balanced critique, it wants "look this is awesome and we are doing you a huge favour by only charging you more than what it cost when it was metal"


Those videos were really like a 10-15 minute ad for GW though. Their unboxing video of the Death Company made me select those models to use for my BA Vanguard Veterans. I have the opposite view though. If I'm going to drop $30+ on a boxed set and am playing WYSISWG I want to know exactly what is in the box down to the last bolt pistol. 

It's just dumb and unfortunate all around. With the production value they have over at BoW, maybe they can get somebody to edit the offending content out of their video library and make nice with GW. Everybody loses if all their content goes away for good.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Has anyone been able to find out what the actual cause was? Many of their videos didn't have GW in it and I am not sure you-tube would pull them all for only that reason. I don't see GW having that much influence over you tube. Unless they are actually a front for the illumenuti(sp)
> 
> Doc


According to a recent post on their Facebook page, they apparently weren't given any reason by YouTube and are still trying to figure out what happened.

*While we're waiting on YouTube to give us the beef on what they are at, we pulled the trigger on implementing an alternative service.

Whether we continue to use this new system (or even YouTube) will depend on the reason why our content was switched off.

If it was as a result of a threat or something similar, we will be forced to look at infrastructure that we can defend ourselves.

Stay Tuned...*

Seems odd that GW would have gone straight to YouTube without giving BoW a cease and desist or anything. But YouTube is owned by Google though, a company that is notoriously vindictive, thin-skinned, and plays favorites rather openly. Lots of possibilities.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

ohiocat110 said:


> According to a recent post on their Facebook page, they apparently weren't given any reason by YouTube and are still trying to figure out what happened.
> 
> *While we're waiting on YouTube to give us the beef on what they are at, we pulled the trigger on implementing an alternative service.
> 
> ...


Its just very odd...I will be interested to hear an offical release from somebody. I mean Google could buy GW a couple times over what do they care about them??

Doc


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

^ apparently youtube is pretty swift and reactionary when copyrighted stuff is brought to their attention, so it wouldnt suprise me if GW complained to youtube, and then youtube just yanked everything without checking what is and isnt copyrighted to GW. Especially since GW can indeed be pretty trigger happy with the lawyers sometimes.

I honestly wouldn't be suprised if we don't get the BoW youtube back.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Jezlad said:


> Warren is a fucking top bloke and works his nuts of to bring GW news (and others) to us. Seriously, GW don't know a good thing when they have it.
> 
> I see they've moved over to Justin TV though - plenty more video hosts out there so it's probably nothing major moving forward. The problem might be previous videos.
> 
> ...


You speak with the truth.


----------



## BearingTheWord (Feb 8, 2010)

Shandathe said:


> It occurs to me that the fact so many people point the finger at GW (and can even think of a reason it would've been), without anyone actually knowing what happened, suggests GW's done quite a bit of damage to it's reputation.


I'd agree that this is the case.....:dunno:

When you make enough poor decisions and piss enough people off, you tend to start getting blamed for anything and everything....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ohiocat110 said:


> Those videos were really like a 10-15 minute ad for GW though. Their unboxing video of the Death Company made me select those models to use for my BA Vanguard Veterans. I have the opposite view though. If I'm going to drop $30+ on a boxed set and am playing WYSISWG I want to know exactly what is in the box down to the last bolt pistol.
> 
> It's just dumb and unfortunate all around. With the production value they have over at BoW, maybe they can get somebody to edit the offending content out of their video library and make nice with GW. Everybody loses if all their content goes away for good.


a 10 minute advert that you dont control is not always welcome,GW are not in the business of frank and honest opinions of its products, GW has an image and status to protect and they want a "look at this its simply awesome" why do you think they have great modelers and painters and professional photographers and scenery builders? 
I get that in your case the BOW made you buy that kit(though to be honest the sprue photos are generally on GWS website) but the "advert" could have just as easily dissuaded someone else from the purchase.
either way no one is saying of it was GW or simply BOW cocked up the terms of use on you tube


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> I understand why GW might be behind this but jeez louise it is getting to a point of pure petulents on GW's part if they forced YouTube to pull the vids, i have said this that GW are becoming a joke, i always thought that any publicity was good publicity, GW could not pay enough for that kind of advertising and promotion.
> 
> But instead of saying we'll take any promotion (as long it is in good spirit) as long as it does not damage the reputation of GW we will let it slide. Although if it damages the image of GW we'll get it pulled.
> 
> This is a very short sighted and counter-productive.


Would you consider getting put in the newspaper for raping little kiddies that's publicity,
thought not.


----------



## MrHeavyBolter (Aug 24, 2011)

im pretty pissed off about this because there tactica videos weren't half bad. );


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Threadomancy? 



MrHeavyBolter said:


> im pretty pissed off about this because there tactica videos weren't half bad. );


They have new ones on their website, lol. 

http://www.beastsofwar.com/


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thead necro indeed, they've had a new youtube account for months now and have been putting up videos on their own site for just as long as well.

Locking


----------

